# Foam pads under fish tank, where to get?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

been tryna find some, they use to have them at pjs pets but they closed down and turned into petcetra... where can i get some?? it sits between the tank and the stand... allso anyone see any FW gobys around besides islandpets?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd just buy a cheap yoga mat and cut it to size.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glass tank? Acrylic? On my small acrylic I used a thick yoga mat type material. It was a high density hardwood floor underlay. For my bigger tank, I used pink hard foam insulation you get at home Depot. Also depends on what kind of surface you are putting the tank on. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

a lot of people use the foam they sell at home depo it comes as big as 4x8 like a sheet of plywood then you just cut to fit


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

at my homedepot it comes in 24" x 10 feet $10 is enough for a 90 and a 55 and a 33 lol can go wrong in blue or pink... or white but it isnt the same strength the other pink and blue stuff is closed cell and way better... also makes a nifty 911 emergency partition , punch a few thousand holes with a pencil and bobs your uncle


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

There was goby at fantasy aquatics


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just curious, what is the purpose of doing this?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 Just saw it at home depot the other day.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Distribute the weight evenly so the stand doesn't crap out on you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I think to help evenly level the surface?



hi-revs said:


> Just curious, what is the purpose of doing this?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Distribute the weight evenly so the stand doesn't crap out on you.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you're using this to prevent a stand from crapping out you need a better stand. You would use the foam to absorb any irregularities between the tank and the top surface of the stand, mainly under acrylic or frameless tanks.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

is it this one?? Stoneffects | Stoneffects Foam Roller | Home Depot Canada

im going to set up my 20g long and wanted to put it under to tank so the bottom of the tank sits perfectly flat on the stand, its for a glass tank with the plastic trim... yeah im just paranoid like that and want everything perfect.. the pads i got from pjs pets working pretty good, doesnt soak in water which is great but it was 20 bucks lol got ripped off


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

More like this: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/foa...igid-insulation-24-in-x-96-inx-1-2-in-/905949
Just cut to size.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

that thing looks huge, probably wont fit in a sedan with non folding rear seats huh

i think i might go with the yoga matt, pretty sure that pink thing wont fit in my car


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

bring an exacto knife cuts like butter, you could bang out a good chunk in 5 seconds that would fit $10 bucks... im telling ya it doesnt come cheaper, and yoga mats arent 4 feet are they? i thought they were 36 x 30 ish,


fisherman said:


> that thing looks huge, probably wont fit in a sedan with non folding rear seats huh
> 
> i think i might go with the yoga matt, pretty sure that pink thing wont fit in my car


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicole said:


> More like this: Owens Corning | FOAMULAR C-200 Extruded Polystyrene Rigid Insulation - 24 In. x 96 In.x 1/2 In. BE | Home Depot Canada
> Just cut to size.


thats exactly what i was talking about


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

of course you can cut them!!! lol thanks, im gonna do that... buy it, cut it in half, good to go... not sure why i didnt think of this


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I was using the pink foam under a few of my 20g long tanks, I'm not using it anymore, it's yours if you want it.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

target said:


> If you're using this to prevent a stand from crapping out you need a better stand. You would use the foam to absorb any irregularities between the tank and the top surface of the stand, mainly under acrylic or frameless tanks.


I should never trust non-carpenters! Thanks for letting me know. No more nightmares for me haha. So its just to prevent the glass from cracking? I should get one too then!!!!!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Also useful for protecting tanks against springing leaks after earthquakes. Seriously, it's happened and I've heard it from people who dealt with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

It really depends on the type of bottom there is on the tank, and the stand. If the tank has a rim, and the glass is raised above the rim of the tank, I would not use any foam or resilient material at all. Same with the stand, if it is wrought iron stand with only a rim to support the tank, same thing. Most small tanks are like this, especially ones around 12 - 16 inches wide, most any length. As pointed out earlier by Target, if the tank is frameless, or big and the entire bottom of the tank rests on a flat surface (like a plywood stand) a resilient material is indicated. For my custom 6 ft long x 30 inch wide tank (200+ gallons), sitting on a plywood base, the manufacturer recommended and supplied a short nap carpet, like a 'berber', or indoor/outdoor.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ molly b said it perfectly. I would only add a foam base to a tank that sits fully supported by the top of the stand. IMO a tank with the plastic frame doesn't benefit from having the foam base as only the very edge would be touching it.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

even if the tank has a rim you can cut the foam to fit within the"lip" of the tank and support it that way, I personally would rather 98% of the bottom being supported than the 2% that the rim of plastic holds



mollyb said:


> It really depends on the type of bottom there is on the tank, and the stand. If the tank has a rim, and the glass is raised above the rim of the tank, I would not use any foam or resilient material at all. Same with the stand, if it is wrought iron stand with only a rim to support the tank, same thing. Most small tanks are like this, especially ones around 12 - 16 inches wide, most any length. As pointed out earlier by Target, if the tank is frameless, or big and the entire bottom of the tank rests on a flat surface (like a plywood stand) a resilient material is indicated. For my custom 6 ft long x 30 inch wide tank (200+ gallons), sitting on a plywood base, the manufacturer recommended and supplied a short nap carpet, like a 'berber', or indoor/outdoor.


----------

